# Over-run by snails



## Toms Fish Room (Dec 27, 2008)

What do you do to get rid of unwanted snails in your aquarium?
There used to be a product called "Had-a-Snail" but I can't seem to find it.
I do have some Potassium Permanganate. I could remiove the plants & soak them. But that won't take care of the snails that are in the gravel.
Any suggestions?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

There are 3 main methods:

1. to bait the snails onto a plate or build a trap and bait them, and or smash the on the side of the tank daily, this will only contol they somewhat and takes alot of time.

2. Buy Had a Snail - you should be able to find it at a LFS or Chain pat store. If you can find it, I think I have some, and can loan it to you at the next GCAS meeeting.

3. Get a snail eating Loach..... Clown Loach work will, my bonitia loachies eat them, and my personal favorite is the chain loach, great fish for snaill control, they only get 2"'s as adults an are a really cool fish to have. I do beleave that the YO YO loach as will but I have no esperience with them


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

I have 4 yo yo loaches in a 20 gal. tank that I bought specifically because my tank was overrun with snails. The problem was solved within 2 weeks! If you have room for yo yo's, (at least 3), that would be my recommendation. They also add lots of activity to your tank!


----------

